# Need some starter gear!!



## bbq-king (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello, I am new to this site and wanna say how much I love it allready!! I am by no means a chef, I usually just cook at home for a max of 6 people. I have just moved out on my own and need to get some equipment for my new kitchen. I see that these topics have been beaten like a dead horse, but I havn't read anything that helps me yet. So let me appoligise in advance.

I need some knives, I am looking for the usual suspects. Chef, paring, utility, bread, slicing, boning. I really like the looks of the Wustoff Classics and the Henckels classics. I would like to stay away from wood handle slabs, and lean towards a black polymer with rivets for durability. I also like bolsters, and they dont really need to be forged. Heres the kicker, im on a budget and want to get all these 6-8 knives for $120-$150 US. I have read alot about the Forschners Fibrox, and understand that I might need to give up on the rivets and bolsters because these may be my best choice. Is there anything out there with Bolsters, Good Steel, Rivets and polymer handle slabs in my price range that are as good or better that Forschners Fibrox??

I also need some Pots and Pans. I have realized that I can't afford all-clad in this lifetime. So what should I be looking at for a good replacement. Should I get stainless steel pots and non-stick Pans?? Or stainless steel pots and pans, or maybe non-stick pots and pans. Suggest some good lines at a good price. Thanks, Cheers!!!


----------



## erict (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't know much about knives, but on the pots and pans, I would go for stainless, since you can throw them in the dishwasher. You'd probably want at least one non-stick pan for eggs and such, but some regular ones too for when you want to deglaze the pan for a sauce or something. For that type of cooking you want some stuff to get stuck on there.

Also, a nice cast-iron skillet is great for searing meat, and they are really cheap.

Check out the cookwarenmore website, they sell Allclad "seconds" at about 33% - 50% off retail...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I echo the Eric's advice to get at least one cast iron skillet. But I wouldn't put any cookware in the dishwasher, especially the kind without the non-stick because it won't become seasoned (naturally non-stick). 

I agree that you should look for bargains at outlets. Scratch and dents don't usually affect performance. 

I have the Henckel's classics- and love them. But make sure you hold your knife choices in your hands to see if they fit right!

Good luck- keep using our search feature to find informative tidbits.

Mezzaluna


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have found more all-clad at marshalls and Ross lately. I have even gotten to know the person working in the dept. that marks down those things. He has put a couple of pieces back for me. I paid 12.00 for a 10" sautee pan and 22. for a 8 qt soup pot. This is the M2 (hard to find) I'm not sure if they are 2nds but it's not noticable and for the price, who cares.
pan


----------



## bbq-king (Sep 13, 2006)

Should I be looking at an 8" or 10" chefs knife?? More opinions and suggestions needed!! Thanks


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Knife size is very personal. I like a 10 myself for a chef's knife,. I have 8 inch "utlity" knives I use on cantaloupe and vegies. I find 6" knives too small in general except for a boning knife and for a santoku, though a 6.5-7 is even better in the Santoku for ME. 

One size is not better than the other, it's what works right for you. Go hold some.

There are a number of decent stainless pans on the market. I've got a 12" sauteuses/casserole and a 6 quart pot from Tramontina that I like a lot. They were $20-25 each at Costco. Seconds are fine too. I also have a bunch of cast iron which can also be had cheaply.

Phil


----------



## mikescookin (Jan 15, 2005)

To stay within your budget, I would go with the Forschners. They are good quality and many restaurants use them becasue of durability and price. Start out with the 8" chefs, unless you are used to using a 10" and have lots of counter space when chopping, etc. Also get a paring knife and a bread knife. The latter is also very useful for slicing tomatoes. You may also want a slicer if you are going to do roasts, turkeys, etc. Then, see what your needs are and add. Or, maybe by then, you will be ready for Wustoffs. Before plunging into expensive knives, I would also look at Japanaese knives. They are using some of the finest steels available (many think better than the German steel in the classics) and they make some beautiful knives. Check out Globals and Kershaw Shun, which are available at reatailers like Sur la Table, bed, bath and beyond. Then, check out some of the more exotic imports like Hattori. 
Lots of discussion about knives at Freds Cutlery forum in the Foodie Forums and Knife forums.com in the Kitchen forum
Marshalls, TJ Max and Ross often have great deals on all Clad, Calphalon, etc pots and pans. Take your time and pick up new items as you need them and when you find a good discount.
Good. Luck

Mike


----------



## bbq-king (Sep 13, 2006)

I have found a good deal (I think) cutleryandmore has an 8" Wusthof Grandprix1 chefs knife for $59.00. And I think I can fill in the rest of my needs with forschners fibrox's. Is $59.00 for a series 1 Wusthof Grandprix a good deal?? Thanks


----------



## erict (Sep 6, 2006)

I'll second the recommendation for Marshall's. I went there yesterday and picked up a 3.5qt Le Creuset for $79. It was a second, the only flaw I could find was a little bump in the enamel on the bottom of the pot. Also got a Farberware Restaurant Pro 10" non-stick frypan for $14. Saw they had a Wusthof chef's knife for $18, not sure what series it was though. I might go back for that today.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi 

Just to add some of my comments to the good advice above...

If I had the chance to start over for the first time again I'd buy separate pieces and stay away from full sets (of knives and pots and pans). 

A nice Chef's knife is good...a pairing knife...carving knife. A cast iron skillet...an enameled cast iron dutch oven. One large non-stick pan and an assortment of your main pans. Don't be afraid of the price for good pans. Just buy only one or two at a time  and try stores like Marshalls or (Target's) Homegoods.

have fun>>>

dan


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

You've had advice about knives and sharpening. Both Cook's Illustrated and Consumer Reports, as I recall, came down on the side of Forschner for generally the best deal in knives.

For sharpening, you need a Japanese waterstone and a diamond sharpening steel from DMK. These are available from

www.LeeValley.com

I first found out about Microplane graters from Lee Valley about 12 years ago. They said these are great woodworking tools (which is what Lee Valley does) but you'll be amazed at what you can do with them in the kitchen!

Microplane, of course, now has dozens of kitchen items- just go into any Williams-Sonoma store!

The LV catalogs now feature sections devoted to kitchen tools as well as their highly sophisticated woodworking equipment.

HOWEVER- the catalog says the DMK diamond sharpening steels are NOT recommended for the laminated-steel knives - such as Shun - which should be sharpened on waterstones. I have no idea of the technology involved, but do trust Lee Valley to know what they're talking about.

Mike :smiles:


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

Try AG Russell for your knives. They are one of America's best kept secrets.

http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_p...efs_knife.html


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a 10" Calphalon chef's knife that I found for about $35- it is my favorite- even compared to the $98 ones I've found. You pretty much have to just pick up and handle a knife to see if it is right for you. Comfortable handle, good weight and balance- it is a personal thing. (and people wonder why we give them THAT look if they ask to borrow our knives- that's like asking to borrow your toothbrush or something) I like my copper bottomed, stainless lined pans- but my newest aquistion is quickly becoming my favourite- it is a 11" T-Fal stir-fry pan- it is non-stick, high sided and flat bottomed.I figured the high sides would be good for sauteing and easy to flip with, but didn't exactly want a wok. It was cheap- $30 from Linens N Things. And it is great!! Sometimes you find something that works great for you without the big price tag. Good luck and bon appetite!


----------

